# Well this is a first



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't know why, one of the training people would probably be more help. But my daughters pug, Ruby, has always done this. She is probably 8 years old (rescue so we are not sure) but she will jump up on a bed or couch and pee on blankets and pillows. She will also pee on clothes left on the floor. Ruby lives with my daughters x-boyfriend. She has no medical problems, and we don't know her back story.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

OK, two thoughts on this, first, is Ash spayed? My Aussie, Wishes did that whenever she first started her cycle. It was unpleasant as I had a white couch and she was a good sized girl. :/

Second thought, in a true pack, the healthy caninds would mark over a sick canid's waste to help cover the smell of sickness to competitors. Maybe Ash is reverting back to deeply buried wild canid ways for some reason *shrug* My poodles will pack up and hunt like a pack of teacup coyotes - right down to the nightly howling sessions. Who knows what's really going on in our beloved pets' minds. Just because they eat out of fancy bowls, wear pretty little hairstyles and sport ribbons and dressy collars doesn't mean they're not little tiny curly haired wolfish critters that share our homes, beds and hearts. 

Kind of blows my mind when I ponder that sometimes. (Especially since my other breeds are Dingo derivatives with some of the same strange dingo-ish ways)

I sure hope your baby girl is feeling better soon.

(Oh! just had a third thought - Wow! three in one night! I need a nap lol) If she does it again, you may wish to get a sample of it and have the vet run an analysis to rule out UTI. (Use a ladle to collect urine as she squats - trust me, your neighbors love to see weird behavior like that)


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Ruby is spayed and still does it...all the time! But like I said, we don't know the back story, but when my daughter found her, she was missing most of her hair, had open, oozing sores all over, was emaciated, teets hung to the ground because they were full of mamary cancer and her previous "owner" was pouring gasoline on her to "cure her skin infection". My daughter grabbed the dog, told him she would report him and he took off. God knows what that little dog went through.

Since Ash is obviously not abused, it does make you wonder what goes on in their minds, right??


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

She is spayed. They did it for me when she had her stomach surgery about 3 months ago. Her privates aren't swollen. There isn't any discharge. I'm wondering if the sheet on the couch freaked her out since its something that didn't have hers or Missy's scent on it. She purposely jumped up and squatted on the sheet and took a leak. I was so shocked. She DOES need a pee string trim. Maybe it's bothering her? I'm just hoping she was just trying to make the sheet smell like her and missy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i sure hope you're right, poodle paws. better a little resource marking than another illness. i've seen two dogs make clear through peeing that something was theirs. the first was an oes belonging to some friends. i was playing "stick" with him - throwing it then taking it from him when he retrieved it and throwing again. the last time i threw it, he peed on it while looking me in the eye. okay, game over. it was his. the second time, a crested peed on his owner - we were talking too long, i think, as far as the dog was concerned and i really believe he wanted to make sure i understood she belonged to him, because he was looking right at me as he lifted his leg on her shoe!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

N2Mischief, I've dealt with some rescue dogs with weird elimination habits. If she was a puppy factory, chances are she may have been locked up with nowhere to go but on some sort of fabric or carpet bedding. I have also seen some pups raised on carpeted surfaces that seem to 'imprint' with the idea that they are supposed to 'go' on fabric surfaces. I have a pup now that I am trying to get her used to going on various surfaces, she is doing well, but I noticed the other day, she 'held it' so long, I swear her eyeballs were starting to float because there wasn't any grass, just dirt and mulch. Poor baby. 

I have an adult now that can not/will not potty on leash - unfortunatly, it was the one I just had the FHO done on and was supposed to keep her quiet and contained - yeah, that went over well. lol

Your poor sweet Ruby! Gasoline!?! for a skin infection?! Really?! I guess if you kill the poor dog, the skin infection goes away, huh?

Argh! Humans!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

patk said:


> i sure hope you're right, poodle paws. better a little resource marking than another illness. i've seen two dogs make clear through peeing that something was theirs. the first was an oes belonging to some friends. i was playing "stick" with him - throwing it then taking it from him when he retrieved it and throwing again. the last time i threw it, he peed on it while looking me in the eye. okay, game over. it was his. the second time, a crested peed on his owner - we were talking too long, i think, as far as the dog was concerned and i really believe he wanted to make sure i understood she belonged to him, because he was looking right at me as he lifted his leg on her shoe!


She stared me straight in the face while doing it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

BorderKelpie, interesting....I fostered a lot of dog but never had this problem. I live in a very hispanic neighborhood. Someone told me, don't know how true it is, that across the border in Mexico they treat mange with gasoline. I am guessing that is what this guy was trying to do. Luckily my daughter works at a groom shop and was on her way into work so she got the gasoline off as quickly as possible. She has many other issues as well....people are sick!

Poodlepaws-I know it is NOT funny, but I LOL when I pictured her looking you right in the eye. I am so curious now about the meaning!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I think her nose was telling her that someone else was in 'her' territory and she was letting them know with a 'pee mail'!
On our walks Molly stops at very 'specific' spots every time, to leave a message to 'whom ever' and whats funny is, my guess is that it's male dogs cuz it's several trees and a couple of walls that she will squat next to since she doesn't 'lift a leg' ....HAHAHA!!! and half the time she has run out out pee but squats anyway!
I swear, that girl is a floozie!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Just a thought - check under the cushions -she might have a treat or something buried under there that she wanted to mark to remember where it was! Teaka used to do that when she was young - before issued the no food or treats on the bed or sofa rule!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AutisticDogLover (Nov 25, 2012)

I had a FEMALE papillon who used to "mark" things.... normally she peed on 2 legs(she was top heavy and had bad knee's, a rescue) but sometimes she'd make sure to back up to a tree or other object on 2 legs so that she FOR SURE peed ON the tree..... at boy-dog leg-lift level.... cracked me up every time


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

N2Mischief, Years ago, while working as a vet tech, I remember a miserable little brindle pup. She was thin and moth eaten with an odd smell. She was also very, very sick. Turns out the little old gentleman that found her thought her could treat her fleas with a kerosene soaked bandana tied to her neck. Poor sweet thing died of kidney failure - her body just could't deal with the kerosene that absorbed into her poor little system. I don't know what people are thinking. *sigh* Dog love him, he thought he was helping her. 

And, as a matter of fact, Bug pulled a stunt the other day. I was doing a little herding work with a pup with the ducks. Bug sometimes likes to try his paw at herding so I let him in the pen to see what he would do. I guess he thought it was too hot to work or something. He looked at the ducks and promptly peed on my stock stick. I was laughing about it to my DD because she was filming it when I felt my leg get hot - little turd peed on me!! I squealed and stepped back, turned to my DD and asked if she caught that on video right about the time she answered - 'Yeah, I am even filming him peeing on your foot now!' 

*sigh* poodles. 

He jumped up and expected me to hold him after that. (I did). 

I am well trained.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

border kelpie, love a well-trained owner! speaks well for the time you spend with your dogs. :smile: but i am never going to confess to how well-trained i am!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

patk said:


> border kelpie, love a well-trained owner! speaks well for the time you spend with your dogs. :smile: but i am never going to confess to how well-trained i am!


Well trained nothing, they literally walk all over me. 

And, as soon as I get my laptop fixed, y'all are going to get to see the tattoo I just got in honor of my poodles.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

I think spayed females sometimes have "male" issues. I had a female that would "hump" hormone off balance I guess. While I've not experienced some of that marking behavior from my females - I wonder if some natural estrogen in her diet might help - like yams or soy beans.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Feelingdoc said:


> I think spayed females sometimes have "male" issues. I had a female that would "hump" hormone off balance I guess. While I've not experienced some of that marking behavior from my females - I wonder if some natural estrogen in her diet might help - like yams or soy beans.


Ash has always been a humper. Pre- surgery and after surgery. I am hoping this doesnt become a habit. We do not allow the dogs to sleep with us. They are crated at night. She HAS been on our beds and never tries to pee. Maybe because her smell is there? The bed sheet is the only thing I can think of that was different. It had been folded on a shelf in the closet. My daughter had fever and a stomach bug and used it on the couch while asleep. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

> Poodlepaws-I know it is NOT funny, but I LOL when I pictured her looking you right in the eye. I am so curious now about the meaning!


I have been curious about a meaning my poodle may have been giving me one time past. She was housetrained and always was good about going outside to potty. But she started going in the house several times and I had thought at the time it was because she did not like the new puppy I had gotten. But one time when I went to the bathroom and the door was open she went in the hall right next to the bathroom and potties and looked at me while she was doing it. I have been wondering if I just did not understand and she had been peeing because she had a UTI and so she was trying to tell me when she potties near me and looks at me while she does so. Does it seem that could have been the reason she did that when she did?


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Could be a UTI - I've always checked this first with any strange peeing issues, well more than one time peeing in the house anyway.

Maybe she was marking because of the puppy? I don't really know, but it is interesting.

Does she still do it?


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

Manxcat said:


> Could be a UTI - I've always checked this first with any strange peeing issues, well more than one time peeing in the house anyway.
> 
> Maybe she was marking because of the puppy? I don't really know, but it is interesting.
> 
> Does she still do it?


I want to thank you for being kind enough to answer my question. My baby is no longer with me but I wonder about her peeing in the house so often from time to time because she never did it like that before I got the puppy. If I would have thought about the possibility of her having a UTI I certainly would have taken her to her vet first. I lost her in 2011and this is why I come to this forum to look at all the gorgeous poodles I see because I miss her still and it keeps her closer to me somehow.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Silver Lace said:


> I want to thank you for being kind enough to answer my question. My baby is no longer with me but I wonder about her peeing in the house so often from time to time because she never did it like that before I got the puppy. If I would have thought about the possibility of her having a UTI I certainly would have taken her to her vet first. I lost her in 2011and this is why I come to this forum to look at all the gorgeous poodles I see because I miss her still and it keeps her closer to me somehow.


Awww, so sorry Silver Lace, I did not realise your baby was gone. It's good that you are here to join in with all the poodle talk though :hug:


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

Manxcat said:


> Awww, so sorry Silver Lace, I did not realise your baby was gone. It's good that you are here to join in with all the poodle talk though :hug:


Yes Manxcat it is so very good to be here to join in with all the poodle talk since I lost my baby girl. Thank you for the response and most of all for the virtual hug. Most appreciated.


----------

